# Comment se débarasser de signets sauvegardés sur iCloud.



## Le docteur (10 Mars 2012)

Bonjour
J'ai un cafouillage avec la synchro qui fait que j'ai des "bookmarksbar" partout dans mes signets que c'en est un vrai bonheur.
Le problème, c'est qu'apparemment on ne peut plus réinialiser sur iCloud, comme avec Mobile ME et cette andouille de cloud me recolle ces dossiers de signets à chaque fois que je les vire.
Ils encombrent le navigateur tout particulièrement sur l'iPad et l'iPhone. 
Quelqu'un connaît-il la manuvre qui tue pour tout réinitialiser ?


----------



## Le docteur (12 Mars 2012)

J'ai tenté de les virer à la main.  Ça revient comme des morpions. Où Apple a-t-elle caché son menu "réinitialiser" ou remplacer la version d'iCloud par celle de cet ordinateur comme d'âne Mobile Me ?


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2012)

As-tu tout simplement essayé de désactiver iCloud puis de le réactiver ?

En regardant dans la bibliothèque, on remarque que tout ça s'appelle toujours MobileMe (ou Mobile quelque chose). Peut-être qu'en désactivant iCloud, en mettant de côté les fichiets MobileMe, en faisant le ménage dans tes signets puis en redémarrant iCloud, ça marchera.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Mars 2012)

J'ai refait ce que j'avais déjà faire en espérant avoir merdé : 
- Arrêter la synchro partout (Mac, iPhone, iPad) 
- Virer toutes les préférences qui semblaient se rapporter aux signets dans le dossier Safari de ma bibliothèque...

Dans un premier temps : nickel : réinitalisé.

Et tout le merdier est revenu...


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2012)

Tu es tombé sur un vrai bug avec un signet qui fait planter la synchronisation : caractère hors norme ou quelque chose comme ça.
Reste à identifier le signet : on peut penser que tu l'as créé peu de temps avant que ça commence à merdoyer.


----------



## Le docteur (14 Mars 2012)

J'ai trouvé un tutoriel qui donnait une méthode pour régler ce truc, et ça recommence au bout de quelques temps. Au début tout est OK, puis je reviens au même merdier avec des Bookmarksbar partout ...

Je me demande si ce n'est pas lié au fait que j'ai fait une restauration depuis Time Machine (accessoirement avant la mise à jour qui est censé régler un bug à ce niveau, si je ne m'abuse)...


----------



## tofman (20 Mars 2012)

J'ai exactement le meme problème depuis 2 mois. Des bookmarksbar à n'en plus finir. Normalement synchro entre un imac, un macbookpro, un ipad et un iphone. Plus aucun ne synchronise. L'imac et l'ipad ça va encore, mais le macbookpro synchronise n'importe quoi. J'ai tout essayé. Le début du problème vient je crois de l'utilisation d'un petit logiciel pour classer mes bookmarks par ordre alphabétique sur une machine


----------



## Le docteur (20 Mars 2012)

Je les ai ôté un par un en faisant en forcent la synchro à chaque fois et ça ne semble pas revenir depuis. Par contre j'ai des doutes sur le fait que la synchro continue à se faire correctement entre iTrucs et Mac.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------

Je me demande si je dois tenter de virer la dernière "bookmarksbar"...


----------



## Nogard2005 (1 Août 2012)

J'ai exactement le meme probleme.
Dès l'activation de signet dans icloud une multitude de signet vient encombrer le navigateur.
Il s'emblerait meme qu'il s'en créé en permanence.

Quelqu'un a t il une solution concraite pour effacer ce qui se trouve sur icloud.

Merci


----------



## Le docteur (2 Août 2012)

Si je me rappelle bien, j'avais viré tous les doublons de bookmarks menus etc. au fur et à mesure en laissant le temps à iCloud de bien tout réaliser à chaque fois...

Je crois...:rose:


----------

